# Sticky  US government moves to ban ALL pythons and boas



## Omnius

http://www.pethobbyist.com/sitenews/index....amp;serendipity

Please take the nessesary action to ensure that this overkill bill does not come to pass. If it does it will have serious reprocussions for our hobby, spread the word, enough negitive, yet polite, and well reasoned responces should get them to backdown, you have till april 30th.

Here:
http://www.regulations.gov/fdmspublic/comp...9000064803a565f

You can directly post your comments on this government site. Do your part to defend our hobby!


----------



## dark FrOsT

i just wrote a nice longgg comment for them to read


----------



## Omnius

dark FrOsT said:


> i just wrote a nice longgg comment for them to read


As did I.







after this its going to be our beloved beardies and monitors.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Pin worthy.


----------



## notaverage

I sent a message...hope it helps...I bought a ball python about 9 years ago that my sister cares for...she wouldnt give it back to me..oh she was about 7 when I got it...dam govt sucks sometimes!


----------



## Omnius

UPDATE



> As the Federal Register outlines, only comments submitted in the format that they have specified will be reviewed. Comments on message boards, BLOGs, and petitions will not be accepted or reviewed. We recommend that everyone focus their efforts on submitting comments using the required procedure rather than methods that will not produce tangible results. Individuals and businesses may submit their comments at http://www.regulations.gov/fdmspublic/comp...9000064803a565f.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

i could see a manditory issuing of permits for large snakes like anacondas,burms and retics but how can they ban pythons and boas altogether?

you know you really got to fear the 12" kenyan sand boas and those god damn vicious ball pythons!


----------



## kfreeman

good looking out on the post. I gave them my 2cents worth.
Yes they can ban them all together with just a vote from congress or a signature by the president.

They won't stop at the snakes it will be all excotics befor you know it.







Post your comments ASAP


----------



## dracofish

It just sucks that the actions of some unworthy and irresponsible keepers that dump these animals in the wild could potentially ruin it for everyone...just like the whole Snakehead blowout.


----------



## kfreeman

Here is an actual copy of the snake ban. Please link up to them and let them know how you feel. They won't stop at the snakes.......








View attachment Snake_Ban.pdf


----------



## Mettle

A similar movement is afoot in Canada. Luckily, for the time being, it is mostly restricted to BC. (Go figure, the place with the most temperate climate where exotics have the biggest chance of surviving outdoors or through the winter months.) But rumblings have spread across all of Canada with regards to this.

I'll try and get some details and post them in a separate thread.


----------



## Omnius

I am surprised at the lack of responce to this.

Well deadlines are fast apporaching get your comments in!


----------



## black_piranha

I know this is late, but still.
This is another link where people can help:
it's from faunaclassifieds and the link is this.
very simple to register and literally takes a minute or less.

http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-s373/actions_votes


----------

